# What do you make of the Ines Sainz controversy?



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

Snippet

Quote:
TV Azteca reporter Ines Sainz has been making the media rounds, giving her take on what happened between her and the New York Jets football team on the field and later in the locker room that prompted reports of sexual harassment. The story broke yesterday with reports that the NFL was investigating whether Jets players behaved inappropriately - including allegedly hooting and hollering at Sainz in their locker room - when she visited the team Saturday.
After the story grew and Sainz was appearing on TV network after TV network, she said she hoped similar things never happen again. She acknowledged, however, they have happened before. For her part, Sainz says she has put the harassment issue in the past. The Jets have apologized to Sainz - an apology she has accepted.

But the furor has hardly died down on the Web and in social media and it didn't lose any traction on Monday night when the Jets lost to the Baltimore Ravens 10-9 while being penalized 14 times for 125 yards, leading sports commentators to question the team's focus.

When we posted our first story - the comments came fast and furious and continued throughout the day.

As of the time I write this, more than 1,000 of you have shared our story about the incident on Facebook, there are more than 700 comments, and the story and videos of Sainz' interviews have remained at the top of CNN's NewsPulse, which ranks popular stories, for the past 24 hours.

Source


----------



## Aprill (Sep 15, 2010)

If you dont want the fish to bite, dont put the worm on the hook. Imma say it as a woman and dont care who get mad. She's all on the sidelines in skin tight jeans, little shirt, high heels, looking like she was for sale and she got just the attention that she was dressed for, negative attention.

American female reporters are usually dressed more appropriately. They wear business suits, or whatever but this:







What did she want....the team to ask her to come to bible study tonight? What about last year when she had on her famous 'come hither' jeans and a lace top riding on the shoulders of two Colts players? I mean what does she want? What do the feminists want?

At the same tiime, they were wrong for making comments to and about her, but they should get nothing more than a good fussing. That's it.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

Agreed.

I honestly rolled my eyes at her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

idk didnt she say it wasnt her that made the accusations? I saw a clip.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 15, 2010)

I saw an interview with her this morning and she says that she isn't making any accusations, the woman's sports media group wants the incident investigated.

I don't think her outfit is inappropriate. It's jeans and a button up top, not a miniskirt. I've actually been sexually harassed at work wearing things that were completely fine according to the dress code, yet my office friend (who's also my best friend) told me he overhead male co-workers saying that I was asking for it. A guy I worked with was calling me "mamacita" and cat called me when I walked by. The first time I thought it was funny, but then he wouldn't stop so I said hey it's not funny anymore stop it and he continued. A female co-worker told him to stop too and he didn't so we told the boss. He was gonna get fired, but I actually told our manager not to fire him and she didn't. Then about two months later he made some type of comment to another lady and he got fired.

Sometimes when your an attractive woman in a mostly male environment it doesn't matter what you wear, men will still say things.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

I would not wear that if I wanted to be taken seriously as a Sports Newscaster.


----------



## Darla (Sep 15, 2010)

I was listening to this on the sports radio show while driving home. Some people were saying she was dressed too provocatively and the players should be given a pass. (Men behaving badly)

I did hear that she bills herself in her home of Mexico City as the Hottest Sports Broadcaster on TV. Jury is still out. No face shot?

Other people claimed it was the fact she was Latino and of course we all know Latino women are much more flamboyant than .... forget it not my idea anyway.




at the World Cup






She was credentialled and whether she is a sports journalist of any worth is moot. Maybe she wouldn't look so bad in a business suit either?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

All I can think of with her ass squeezed into those jeans like sausage in a casing is all the varicose veins she's going to have.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 15, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leti LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darla (Sep 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All I can think of with her ass squeezed into those jeans like sausage in a casing is all the varicose veins she's going to have. From Ines:Isn't that comment getting a little catty?






jk





i still don't know if she really knows anything about sports?


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 15, 2010)

A few things:

It doesn't matter who you are or what you look like or what you wear - you can be sexually harassed.

I get a little tired of people that think only the attractive women get harassed.

When a woman interviews athletes, she should always dress appropriately.

I don't think male reporters are wearing tight jeans, tank tops and high heels...

Why doesn't the league give the athletes 30-45 minutes to shower and get dressed into street clothes, before reporters enter the change rooms?


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 15, 2010)

My bf and I were talking about this earlier. Here's my two cents.

1. Mexicans as a whole really don't care about american football, especially not the Jets. Why send a reporter to cover this?

2. Female reporters in the locker room is an issue all on it's own. Hot or not, you're in a room full of naked testosterone fueled men. Why even risk it? Send a dude reporter in.

3. "Other people claimed it was the fact she was Latino and of course we all know Latino women are much more flamboyant than .... forget it not my idea anyway."

--I'm a Mexican WOMAN, and you have some nerve making that statement.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL Darla, I think that every time I see a woman in tight pants. No varicose veins for me thank you very much.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 3. "Other people claimed it was the fact she was Latino and of course we all know Latino women are much more flamboyant than .... forget it not my idea anyway."

--I'm a Mexican WOMAN, and you have some nerve making that statement.

Yeah I dont get that either and i am "Latino". lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you Aprill! Me and my mum were talking about it and agree completely!

she was dressed inappropriately. Period. She got exactly what she was looking for and I hope her 30 secs of fame were worth it.


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 3. "Other people claimed it was the fact she was Latino and of course we all know Latino women are much more flamboyant than

Hey as I prefaced my comment this what was on a sport radio talk show so I'm just giving you some unfiltered opinion from some random idiot out there. 
I work with one or two Hispanic guys. I will have to ask them what they think. I can say anything to them without them getting offended. We had a real interesting discussion on illegal immigration recently.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

...There are jeans and t-shirts and there are spraypainted jeans and t-shirts. From the time you are a pre-teen, you know that wearing clothing like she is, you have 1 intention and 1 intention only and that is not to talk shop (sports) like one of the guys.


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2010)

sorry dupe post - delete - poof!


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 16, 2010)

As someone who has been sexually harassed on the job, I know sometimes there's nothing you can do to prevent it. I also know that there is a way to dress as a professional and there is a way that one can dress to draw attention to themselves which can help create a hostile environment and leave people not taking you seriously.


----------



## Andi (Sep 16, 2010)

ArenÂ´t comments like "she was asking for it, dressed like such a ho" something rapists commonly say? ThatÂ´s why it bothers me when females say something similar. WhatÂ´s with the judgement?

Now, I donÂ´t know why reporters would go into the changing rooms for interviews. It this common practice even for male reporters? Not that I donÂ´t wanna see sweaty football players with a towel wrapped around their waist ...sorry got off track lol...anyway, seems a bit weird to me either way.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 16, 2010)

She shouldn't be surprised at the reaction, and as a grown woman she should be able to have an idea of what message her clothing will project. Why did she wear a bikini in the photo shoot? To create a particular image of herself. Why wear a business suit to a job interview? To create a particular image of yourself as responsible and worth hiring. I liken it to things like leaving your purse in an unlocked car. Of course you should be able to leave your own purse in your own car and not have it stolen, but that's not the world we live in is it? Choosing to dress the way she does means accepting the image that comes along with it, just as tattooing, out of the ordinary piercings, etc. You take the good with the bad.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I work with one or two Hispanic guys. I will have to ask them what they think. I can say anything to them without them getting offended. We had a real interesting discussion on illegal immigration recently. lol this is like when someone says "im not racist, i have a black friend!" lol it just reminded me of that.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She shouldn't be surprised at the reaction, and as a grown woman she should be able to have an idea of what message her clothing will project. Why did she wear a bikini in the photo shoot? To create a particular image of herself. Why wear a business suit to a job interview? To create a particular image of yourself as responsible and worth hiring. I liken it to things like leaving your purse in an unlocked car. Of course you should be able to leave your own purse in your own car and not have it stolen, but that's not the world we live in is it? Choosing to dress the way she does means accepting the image that comes along with it, just as tattooing, out of the ordinary piercings, etc. You take the good with the bad. I agree with this all day long. If you dont want a fish to get on your hook, dont bait it. She wanted what she received, negative attention, and like someone said it wasnt her that complained, it was other people. So in reality we (readers) care about something she dosent because she likes the attention


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 16, 2010)

She will have a reality show for sure out of this.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ArenÂ´t comments like "she was asking for it, dressed like such a ho" something rapists commonly say? ThatÂ´s why it bothers me when females say something similar. WhatÂ´s with the judgement?
This is very true! I hear it all the time when women are raped, "What did she expect, did you see what she was wearing?", "that's what happens when you go out dressed like a ho". Nobody deserved to be mistreated regardless of what they are wearing, especially if your at work. She obviously had credentials and was granted an interview so she's a professional worth equal treatment say to Linda Cohn or Erin Andrews.


----------



## Darla (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol this is like when someone says "im not racist, i have a black friend!" lol it just reminded me of that. hey i was trying to make you laugh. I did bring this up over lunch with my one friend who is Chilean. He just thought she was a big joke. Ok he is my sole Hispanic reference point because there is no one else where i live or work that is Hispanic. I think it best when you don't make a point of making any kind of distinction as to anyone's ethnicity.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 17, 2010)

There is a big difference with how Ines Sainz dressed and Linda Cohn and Erin Andrews.


----------

